# Number plate light removal



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi gang,
can anyone tell me how to remove the number plate light unit to replace the bulb :?:

Thanks in advance


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gently prise out the unit with a screwdriver.


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

Once the boot is open, insert a small screwdriver on the side nearest to the middle you should be able to just pop the light fitting out. It is quite fragile plastic. fitting is the opposite slide the end nearest the outside of the car in first and then just push the fitting in


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

As has been said above, be GENTLE.
I broke one of mine on my previous car.

Just take your time and it'll be fine.

Rogue


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks All


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You dont need a screw driver just use your nail much less chance of breaking it


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

The good news is that they only cost Â£4.76 each to replace, including the bulb! i.e. a *lot* less than the cost of putting an LED in, for example. They are foolishly delicate: one of mine broke just on normal closure of the boot, and that's on a car which was only 3 months old at the time!!!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

MikeyG said:


> The good news is that they only cost Â£4.76 each to replace, including the bulb! i.e. a *lot* less than the cost of putting an LED in, for example. They are foolishly delicate: one of mine broke just on normal closure of the boot, and that's on a car which was only 3 months old at the time!!!


lol! almost ten years later....this thread helped me!!!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

manikm said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > The good news is that they only cost Â£4.76 each to replace, including the bulb! i.e. a *lot* less than the cost of putting an LED in, for example. They are foolishly delicate: one of mine broke just on normal closure of the boot, and that's on a car which was only 3 months old at the time!!!
> ...


The beauty of the forum/internet! 8)


----------

